# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Рукоделие >  Вязание крючком.

## ПаранойА

Люблю вязать крючком. Может быть кто поможет схемами?

----------


## элка

Хотелось бы найти ссылки

----------


## Sanych

На что именно ссылки???

----------


## Irina

> На что именно ссылки???


*Sanych*, ссылки на схемы для вязания крючком

----------


## Sanych

Еслиб вы ещё сказали что это, и как выглядит  Картинка или как? Пример хоть один дайте.

----------


## Irina

Очень много схем на любые темы есть тут  /forum.sudarushka.int.ru/

----------


## элка

klubochek.net Сдесь нашла много интересного для рукоделия на любой вкус

----------

